# [OT] Irgendwas läuft hier furchtbar falsch...

## furanku

Hi!

SUSE, neben Ximian, aufgekauft von Novell, das dürfte wohl ein herber Rückschlag für die, bislang von SUSE geförderte KDE Entwicklung sein. Das ist umso dramatischer als sich mit KDE mal eine eher "ancient Europe" zentrierte Comunity gefunden hatte.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber mit dem augenblicklichen Trend zu "Homeland Security" und "Americas Interests First" habe ich mich mit KDE eigentlich ganz wohl gefühlt. Nichts auch gegen Gnome, aber deren enge Verflechtungen mit Sun (und das nach den "QT ist nicht GPL" Meckereien) passten nicht in mein --- vielleicht etwas naives basisdemokartisches --- Open Source Bild.

Und dann rät auch noch der RedHat CEO "Stick with Windows at Home", Linux wäre vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn es erwachsen ist, eine Altenative auf dem Desktop?!

Sind die Körperfresser unterwegs, oder war das nur ein Raabenschwarzer Dienstag für Linux?!?!

Frank

----------

## MatzeOne

Vielleicht ist das auch was positives dran  :Wink: 

Jetzt blicken vielleicht ein paar Leute mal über den Tellerrand und schaun, was es denn auf dem Linux-Sektor sonst noch neben den großen SuSE und RedHat gibt und entdecken u.U. Gentoo.

Ich hab keine Ahnung davon, dass SuSE KDE gefördert hat und mir persönlich kann's auch egal sein, da ich fluxbox nutze.

Ich seh da jetzt wirklich nichts Negatives für die Linux-Welt.

----------

## beejay

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist das auch was positives dran 
> 
> Jetzt blicken vielleicht ein paar Leute mal über den Tellerrand und schaun, was es denn auf dem Linux-Sektor sonst noch neben den großen SuSE und RedHat gibt und entdecken u.U. Gentoo.
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung davon, dass SuSE KDE gefördert hat und mir persönlich kann's auch egal sein, da ich fluxbox nutze.
> ...

 

Da verstehe man mich nicht falsch, aber gerade das fände ich bedenklich, wenn Gentoo eine "Allerweltsdistribution" würde. Genau dann nämlich hätten wir früher oder später die gleichen Zustände wie bei SuSE: Alles wird jedem rechtgemacht, aber keiner ist so recht mit dem zufrieden, was hinten rauskommt.

Das nichts damit zu tun, dass Gentoo dann nicht mehr "cool" oder "voll krass schnell" ist, sondern daß dann eben auch eine gewisse Verantwortung der Entwickler gegenüber den Anwendern besteht - seien es nun die die schon da sind oder die die da noch kommen werden.

Erfolg und Popularität sind immer zweischneidige Schwerter : Auf der einen Seite ist man flexibler, weil man bekannter ist; auf der anderen Seite geht der eigentliche Character verloren.

----------

## MrTom

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Das nichts damit zu tun, dass Gentoo dann nicht mehr "cool" oder "voll krass schnell" ist, sondern daß dann eben auch eine gewisse Verantwortung der Entwickler gegenüber den Anwendern besteht - seien es nun die die schon da sind oder die die da noch kommen werden

 

Bin mir da auch nicht so sicher... Zum einem finde ich es gut, wenn Gentoo mehr verwendet wird. Aber du hast da auch schon recht...

Allerdings ist Gentoo anders. Ich meine, ich kaufe ja auch kein Solaris, um daheim meinen Router zu betreiben. Man muss halt klar machen, das Gentoo ein Linux für bestimmte Leute und Anwendungsbereiche ist. So wie Debian / FreeBSD / Suse. Jedes hat seinen eigenen Reiz und seine eigenen Anwendergruppen. Oder um es anders zu sagen... Wenn ich eine Linux-Distro für Router mache (z.B. IPCOP oder so), werd ich ja auch keine Soundkarten-Treiber einbauen. Wenn mehr Leute Gentoo haben und der Sinn von Gentoo sich nicht verändert, finde ich es sehr sehr gut.

Zu Novell: Kenne die Firma Novell wirklich sehr gut. Mache zwar seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr viel damit, aber viele schwören ja immer noch auf Netware.

Was ich allerdings zu Novell sagen kann. Wenn eine Firma die richtige ist, dann Novell. Novell macht technisch eigentlich immer sinnvolle Dinge. Allerdings hat Novell auch ein Problem... Die können sich überhaupt nicht gut verkaufen... Ist halt eine technische Firma und kein Marketing-Verein wie andere... Ob dieser Umstand nun gut für Linux ist oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Bei Novell könnte ich mich auch vorstellen, dass Gnome und KDE mehr zusammenwachsen... Was mir persönlich gut gefallen würde.

Beejay: Was ist mit Deinem Gesicht passiert? Du siehst so rostig auf der Motorhaube aus?   :Shocked: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich seh es mal so, SuSE hätte nichts besseres passieren können, erst im letzten oder vorletzten Jahr hatten sie noch mal um eine Kapitalerhöhung bei einem Finanzpartner/konsortium gebeten, jetzt ist erstmal Geld für die nächste Zeit da. Novelle hätte es nicht besser machen können - eine Distribution die im deutschen Markt eine hohe Verbreitung hat (unwesentlich), eine Portierung auf zSeries und Itanium bietet (wesentlich) und mit einigen anderen Firmen an einer (eigenen) Standardisierung arbeitet (halb wesentlich). RedHat wäre zu stark gewesen zum kaufen, ob dass so langfristig so gut für SuSE ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Jedenfalls muss man ihnen anrechnen dass sie viel für die Linux Welt gemacht haben und machen. 

Gentoo ist mittlerweile recht gross (Definitionssache), es hat noch keinen "Kundenstamm" wie Debian, SuSE oder RedHat, aber "wir" bewegen uns dahin. Jedenfalls haben wir dass geschafft was viele andere Distributionen nicht schaffen - über eine gewisse Anzahl von Usern hinauszukommen.

----------

## beejay

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Beejay: Was ist mit Deinem Gesicht passiert? Du siehst so rostig auf der Motorhaube aus?  

 

Nun, da sich die Meisterschaft (Winston Cup, NASCAR) dieses Jahres langsam dem Ende zuneigt wollte ich was anderes haben und ausserdem konnte ich es nicht mehr ertragen mich selbst ankucken zu müssen  :Wink: 

Zusatzinfo: 

Das Auto vorn (#48 ) ist Jimmy Johnson; er hat dieses Jahr auf der Strecke seines Sponsors gewinnen können - dem Lowe's Motor Speedway in Charlotte, North Carolina. 

Das Auto dahinter (#15) ist Michael Waltrip; er hat dieses Jahr eines der wohl berühmtesten Rennen gewinnen können - die Daytona 500 im Februar.

Das Bild wurde am Sonntag beim Lauf auf dem Phoenix International Raceway aufgenommen.

----------

## furanku

Naja, zumindest liegt der Schwerpunkt aller Linuxdistributionen jetzt eindeutig in Amerika, mal von Mandrake abgesehen, denen finanziell das Wasser bis zum Hals steht. Das finde ich schon mal prinzipiell nicht gut (kein Anti-Amerikanismus, schlicht und einfach ein Stück Vielfältigkeit ist weggefallen).

Das Novell langfristig zwei Desktops unterstützt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, und Gnome ist nun mal in Amerika populärer, Novell wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben SUSE und Ximian zu kaufen.

Im Consumer Bereich ist es sicher sehr schwer mit Linux Geld zu verdienen, auch Novells bisherige Ausrichtung spricht nicht dafür, dass SUSE als Desktop Distribution hohe Priorität geniessen wird, ich denke da an z.B. RedHat die den Boxen Verkauf schon ganz einstellen wollten und die Endanwender mit einer Zeitschrift mit CDROM versorgen wollten, ala "Yps mit Gimmick". Sowas nimmt keiner ernst, keiner kauft das Hauptbetriebssystem für seinen Rechner am Bahnhofs-Kiosk, zwischen CD's mit 10.000 Truetype Fonts und 5000 "heissen Erotik Bildern".

Und dann auch noch dieses, mir vollkommen unverständliche "Stick with Windows at home" von Szulik von RedHat. Geht's noch deutlicher?

Auf absehbare Zeit wird die Desktop Entwicklung (bis auf Gnome zur Server Admistration) wohl nicht mehr sonderlich finanziell gefördert.

Ich glaube schon, dass gestern ein böser Rückschlag für Linux auf dem Desktop war,

Frank

----------

## therjak

es ist halt so, dass duch den verkauf von linux boxen kein geld zu machen ist. das geld kommt fast ausschliesslich aus den service vertraegen und aehnlichen dienstleistungen rund um linux und da ist bei privat ja wohl kaum etwas zu holen. das ist bei der konkurrenz aber meines wissens auch nicht viel anders. das geld kommt mit den masseninstallationen bei firmen und den zusaetzlich abgeschlossenen service vertraegen. 

aber das empfinde ich nicht wirklich als problem, denn die migration lief doch eher selten in der richtung, was ich zu hause einsetze werde ich auch in der firma nutzen, sondern eher ich sitz in der firma vor dem system und habe mich da schwer eingearbeitet. bevor ich mich zu hause nochmal auf ein anderes system einarbeiten muss (zb bei einem systemupdate) nutz ich doch lieber auch zu hause, was ich im beruf nutze.

----------

## furanku

Ich glaube nicht das die Migration auf den Desktop "quasi von alleine" erfolgt, indem Linux sich in den Firmen als Server Betriebssystem durchsetzt. Denn auf Firmen Desktops findet sich im wesentlichen Windows, das postive Image von Linux auf dem Desktop wird wohl eher von privaten Anwendern, die's einfach mal ausprobiert haben, ausgehen.

Gerade die Entwicklung anwenderfreundlicher Endbenutzer Anwendungen gestaltet sich gegenüber der Server-Entwicklung doch eher zäh und kostenintensiv: Da muss nicht "nur" ein konsolenbasierter, isolierter Server programmiert werden, sondern ganze Frameworks von Libraries, Anwendungen, Protokollen und Dateiformaten müssen zusammen zum Laufen gebracht, aktuell gehalten und immer wieder getested werden.

Da ist es schon verständlich, wenn sich RedHat z.B. aus diesem Buisiness zurückzieht. Ärgerlich ist es schon, da Linux in der letzten Zeit soviel Aufsehen erregt hat, dass mehr und mehr Privatanwender sich für Linux interesieren. Es wäre sehr schade wenn SUSE sich jetzt auch wesentlich mehr auf ihren Enterprise Server konzentrieren würde, was ich befürchte.

Frank

----------

## Marlo

Wenn du die Zukunft gewinnen willst, kümmere dich um die Kinder.

Lasse sie mit den geilsten Spielen des Universums aufwachsen und hänge daran noch ne Musikbox, 'nen DvD-Player und zeige ihnen, wie die Photos aus der Zappelhalle geschnitten und in Impress eingebaut werden können. Das du dann noch E-mails, Groupware und was fürs Handy brauchst ist doch klar. Hauptsache, der Scanner läuft und auf'm Schirm sind sind die Skinns, die gerade In sind.  

Denke in 10-jahresscheiben nach vorn un blicke nicht zurück. Wer Multimedia hat, hat die Kinder. Früher die Pfeife, die mal in Hameln war, heute Superklikkibuntiesuperflauschiweichie.

----------

